# notaria pública



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to get one to witness me signing a document - am I going to get a shock at the bill or be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have to get one to witness me signing a document - am I going to get a shock at the bill or be pleasantly surprised?


We paid €5 to get our passport photocopies stamped so I can't imagine it would be much more than that?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We paid €5 to get our passport photocopies stamped so I can't imagine it would be much more than that?


that really _would _be a pleasant surprise if that is all it costs

it's a fiesta here today, so I can't ring - and apparently both the notaries in town just do a walk-in service unless it's for a house sale - I just didn't want to get a shock


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

My notary, which admittedly I use on a regular basis, charges me absolutely nothing for this type of service. Hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I had to get a certified copy of a DNI from the notary - it cost about €2.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks all - since he (or she) only has to sign that they witness me signing - it sounds like it won't cost much


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi NIE and passport done, walk in service 6€ in total. No worries!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is all really great news - I somehow expected it to cost an arm & a leg


I spoke to a lawyer friend last night (spanish) - he has a friendwho is a notary & he's getting him to do it for me.............I have a sneaky feeling I might get a freebie


odd that a lawyer can't do it though - the UK lawyer (it's to do with my dad's will) checked, & it has to be a notary to witness me signing the POA document...........not a lawyer


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You are very unlikely to pay more than €5 max. However, the bad news is, and there is always bad news, that the kind folk on this thread who have offered you advice, including me, have to charge €100 each.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> You are very unlikely to pay more than €5 max. However, the bad news is, and there is always bad news, that the kind folk on this thread who have offered you advice, including me, have to charge €100 each.....


the cheque's in the post


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> You are very unlikely to pay more than €5 max. However, the bad news is, and there is always bad news, that the kind folk on this thread who have offered you advice, including me, have to charge €100 each.....


I had to get a photocopy of my passport stamped and signed by a solicitor in England to open an offshore bank account. It took about 20 seconds (I took my own photocopy) and it cost 25 pounds.

I asked her if she felt guilty charging that much and she got all huffy.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ...it has to be a notary to witness me signing the POA document...........not a lawyer


They are obviously aware of the well-deserved reputation of Spanish lawyers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> They are obviously aware of the well-deserved reputation of Spanish lawyers.


maybe so 

but my Spanish lawyer friend's enchufe got me seen immediately I got to the notaria this morning - even though it was seriously busy & I saw them tell other people they'd need an appointment

I did have to pay - but just over 7€ including IVA - so pretty painless


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> maybe so
> 
> but my Spanish lawyer friend's enchufe got me seen immediately I got to the notaria this morning - even though it was seriously busy & I saw them tell other people they'd need an appointment
> 
> I did have to pay - but just over 7€ including IVA - so pretty painless


7€ is fine apart from my charges which are mounting up rather frighteningly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> 7€ is fine apart from my charges which are mounting up rather frighteningly


have you checked your buzón


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> have you checked your buzón


Yes of course I have, every five seconds, just in case, but nothing seems to have arrived. Lost in the post perhaps?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Yes of course I have, every five seconds, just in case, but nothing seems to have arrived. Lost in the post perhaps?


must be.........damned correos!


----------

